# Lodge Web Site



## Companion Joe (Mar 6, 2014)

Our Lodge is finally starting a web site. If your Lodge has a good one or you know of a good one, will you please post the link? I'd like to share them with the brother creating ours so he can get some ideas.

Thanks.


----------



## MRichard (Mar 6, 2014)

Companion Joe said:


> Our Lodge is finally starting a web site. If your Lodge has a good one or you know of a good one, will you please post the link? I'd like to share them with the brother creating ours so he can get some ideas.
> 
> Thanks.



If you go to the Grand Lodge of Tennessee, http://www.grandlodge-tn.org/?chapters=Y&page=BL . There is a list of lodges and the lodges with websites will have a link that you can click on under their lodge name.


----------



## Brennan (Mar 6, 2014)

Hiram #7 has a new website up and it's pretty good. I'm setting one up for cookeville as well.


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Companion Joe (Mar 6, 2014)

Hiram's is nice. I really like West Nashville's. Many of the site focus Masonry in general. I have told our guy that the home page has to be about our Lodge with links to Masonry. I don't want to see gigantic S&C or working tools or some catchy saying pop up from the start. I want to see our building, our people, our calendar. That's why I like the two I just mentioned.


----------



## JJones (Mar 6, 2014)

Ours isn't fancy but I like to think it's nicer than a lot of the lodge's around my area.  Links in my sig.


----------



## Mike Martin (Mar 6, 2014)

This is my Lodge's website: http://merseylodge5434.org/info/


----------



## relapse98 (Mar 7, 2014)

You can view our's here: http://www.nbmasoniclodge1109.org/


----------



## jjjjjggggg (Mar 7, 2014)

www.ba-mason.org


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Companion Joe (Mar 7, 2014)

Relapse98, I like that one. It's nice, clean, and straightforward.


----------



## ThanatosTA (Mar 7, 2014)

Davy Crockett #1225


----------



## Companion Joe (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanatos, I really your lodge's site. And I'm not just saying that because David Crockett was born in Greene County, Tenn.! :beer:


----------



## SeattleMason0613 (Mar 8, 2014)

www.queenannemasoniclodge.com




Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## SeattleMason0613 (Mar 8, 2014)

I believe when you search Freemasons in google we come up as the 2nd link, on page 1.


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## goomba (Mar 8, 2014)

Not my lodge but I think this is a pretty good one:  http://www.risingsun29.org/.


----------



## j_gimpy (Mar 8, 2014)

SeattleMason0613 said:


> www.queenannemasoniclodge.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love this website. There's so much great information, and they were the ones that got me in contact with my local lodge: www.phoenixlodge154.org



Junior Steward
Phoenix Lodge #154
Sumner, WA


----------



## SeattleMason0613 (Mar 8, 2014)

Glad we were able to help brother! 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## MarkR (Mar 9, 2014)

SeattleMason0613 said:


> I believe when you search Freemasons in google we come up as the 2nd link, on page 1.
> 
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


Google knows where you are.  Seattle Masons might get your lodge high on a "Freemasons" search result, others around the country certainly won't.


----------



## SeattleMason0613 (Mar 9, 2014)

Yeah I was curious if that was the case, still a good accomplishment for our lodge. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## JamesMichael (Mar 9, 2014)

jamie.guinn said:


> www.ba-mason.org
> 
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App



I used to live in Broken Arrow. 

www.pb340.com


----------



## MarkR (Mar 10, 2014)

www.mankatomasons.org


----------



## rebis (Apr 23, 2014)

www.calodges.org/no186



Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------

